# M3 Michigan made mix



## darklotus760 (Dec 2, 2014)

So I been checking out different soils and ran across this mix called M3 Michigan made mix that claims all you use is ph water through the whole grow.  It is all natural and organic npk  15-33-38. What I am wondering is if anybody has used this soil before? If so what were your results and did you have to use any nutrient. I thought I would post this because I really haven't seen any reviews for this product and would love to hear what others think and what their experience with this product was. Thanks in advance to those who research and answer my post.


----------



## zem (Dec 2, 2014)

i don't believe that this is the right mix for mj in any way possible. mj requires different levels of n-p-k in different stages of growth, and requires a relatively high dose of ferts that slow release ferts cannot give sufficiently. jmo


----------



## darklotus760 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey Multifarious,
I had some left over easy bud Auto flower seeds that I was going to run just for the hell of it. But my question is should I first start these seeds in say just basic organic soil in say a plastic 3 Liter pop bottle then cut the bottle and then plant it in M3M? Would this be a good way to buffer this soil so that it don't nuke my plants?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2014)

Multi--I would say that those plant just look okay--they are not great by any means.  I personally would very leery with a N-P-K that high....and I know that even the super soils I make up with proven recipes do not last the entire grow.  I like to be the one in control of the nutes...


----------



## darklotus760 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Hemp Goddess,
Do you have any suggestions for soil I use to use LC soilless soil recipe but I recently hurt my back and can't really mix my own soil anymore without being in excruciating pain so I am looking for soil that I can use to get me through the whole grow with little or no need of nutes. If you have any suggestions I would highly appreciate it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 3, 2014)

That may be great later in growth, but I would really worry about it for younger plants.  It just seems that it is quite hot for cannabis.

I am kind of new to the organic scene, so others opinions may be more useful.  I know that a lot of people use sunshine mix or FF soils.  I generally buy something from Home Depot called Kellogg's Patio Mix that I have been very happy with, but I believe that it is only available in the western US.

I am currently trying out coco coir for the first time.   This stuff comes in a compressed brick about 12 x 12 x 5 and makes up 2.5 cubic feet of medium.  LOL--it  is so compressed that I have to cut it with a saw or use a hammer and chisel.  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H799TY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2014)

LOL--I've seen worse in my own closet.  My point was kind of if this is the plant they are showing off, it must be one of their best.  If that is their best, I would look at different soil because it is not spectacular in any way.

I had not read this about Canna on Mandala's website--I would think that they would believe it too strong as most of their strains require fairly weak ECs.  I'll check it out.

Not being able to control super soil or even really understanding what is going on if I have a problem is one of my problems with organic.  Mine never seemed to last all grow.  I am too new at it though to really know that much--I have only ran organic for the last 2 summers.  Yes part of the cool thing about hydro is that you are in control the entire time and the plants react so fast to anything you feel them.


----------



## darklotus760 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey all just thought that I would give everyone an update about this soil. Well I been in talks with the president of M3 Michigan made mix and he has assured me that this is the same as mixing your own super soil and that it is a recipe that they have been using for the last 35 years with good results on many different strains. He as well assured me that he has done many different types of grows with his soil as well as auto flowers and have had good results. I should be getting a bag of the M3 mix within the next few weeks and will create a grow journal so that I can document my experience with this soil. We will see if this soil holds up to what the president randy has told me. I will give a positive and negative result review of this soil. I just hope that it is as good as he says and if so he will have a new fan of his soil.


----------



## mr_highjinx (Jan 16, 2015)

Darklotus - this is Randy Jr. - son of the Yooper and president of M3.  I just wanted to follow up with you - I noticed you posted back in early December and was hoping you got your hands on some M3 and started growing.  If you haven't please let me know so we can get you some ASAP.  I know when you spoke to my father he reassured you in many ways as we always do.  We have many fans and just hope you've become one as well.  Let us know the results!  Any questions don't hesitate to post onto our FB page for feedback.  Thank you for choosing to try the M3!


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bought a 40 lb. bag of "soil" at the Cannabis Cup in Clio, Mi. last summer. Tried several times, through emails, no phone number available, to reach this Michigan company. Never was able to. Was supposed to last an entire grow, with NO added nutes. VERY unhappy with this soil. So heavy it would not dry out. Mixed with Sunshine Mix #4 and was had my only hermie ever. Have used Sunshine on 5 previous, and now 6 grows with good results. Soil called "Dr. O`s Universal Growing Medium".


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is the label. 

View attachment IMG_0493.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2015)

Yooper420--thanks.  This is exactly the reason that forums are so nice--you can almost always find someone who has tried a product that you are thinking about using.  I use an organic soil that I get at HD.  I never could get any of the super soils to last the entire grow though.  I have always had to su[pplement with teas or commercial organic nutes.


----------

